
Show HN: A Maven extension for faster incremental builds utilizing Git diff - vackosar
https://github.com/vackosar/gitflow-incremental-builder
======
vackosar
The project is these days mainly developed and maintained by Famod. A very
good developer [https://github.com/famod](https://github.com/famod)

